# My Rottweilers & pups



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are some photos of my two Rotties Charlie and Sasha and their unexpected pups after Charlie escaped out of cage when nipped out.There were 5 but one died after 2 days (with breathing difficulties i think).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

awwww. they are adorable. I do love rotties, I would love a slim built rottie to do agility with in the future.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So cute!!

Makes me even more excited now about the little Rottie i'm getting soon


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

They are lovely  I do love rotties! I just haven't got the space for one


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeous pics 

i love rotties


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww thier gorgeous - i also have a thing for rotties


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awww beautiful! i love rotties


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous i love them we lost ours a couple of years ago xx


----------



## constante (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw... that is a cute Rottweilers..:001_tt1:. i bought Rottweiler last year and i gave it to my sister...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pics.....gorgeous doggies!!  xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww so cute and fluffy, i wanted a rottie but got a springer instead but my fiancee has a lovley rottie name chula, she's a great dog


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are a few more pics of the pups we sold


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i love rotties, yours are gorgeous!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_gorgeous photos...lovely rotties_


----------

